# Modification of a Beretta 92G Elite II



## carlnm45 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey folks new to this forum. I have just purchased a Beretta 92G Elite II, I wanted to purchase a Wilson Combat Beretta but being in this stupid state of CA the gun is not available here. The Beretta Elete is close as far as working parts are concerned according to Beretta CS people.

The question then, is the value of the Elete degraded if I have Wilson modify the gun both internally and cosmetically? I know the Eletes are highly valued for what they are in their as manufactured condition. 

The mods I hope to do will I hope be tasteful ones.

Carl


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

carlnm45 said:


> Hey folks new to this forum. I have just purchased a Beretta 92G Elite II, I wanted to purchase a Wilson Combat Beretta but being in this stupid state of CA the gun is not available here. The Beretta Elete is close as far as working parts are concerned according to Beretta CS people.
> 
> The question then, is the value of the Elete degraded if I have Wilson modify the gun both internally and cosmetically? I know the Eletes are highly valued for what they are in their as manufactured condition.
> 
> ...


It all depends.

If you don't plan on selling it it doesn't matter what the value is.

If you do want to sell it a buyer could go for it or not.


----------



## carlnm45 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I used to restore cars and the more stock they were the more they were worth. I did not buy the gun to sell, but I have sold and traded guns to acquire something I want more, and sooner or later a gun does get sold if not by me the wife, kids, etc. 

I was planning on sending the gun to Wilson for sight changes, trigger work, and replacement of the few combo plastic parts, and the rounding of the trigger housing lower front, and maybe dehorning. This last bit of mods would require re-finishing of the gun which would definitely change the appearance. 

Just wondering what the Beretta world thinks about modifying an already excellent and rather desirable weapon?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

carlnm45 said:


> Thanks for the response, I used to restore cars and the more stock they were the more they were worth. I did not buy the gun to sell, but I have sold and traded guns to acquire something I want more, and sooner or later a gun does get sold if not by me the wife, kids, etc.
> 
> I was planning on sending the gun to Wilson for sight changes, trigger work, and replacement of the few combo plastic parts, and the rounding of the trigger housing lower front, and maybe dehorning. This last bit of mods would require re-finishing of the gun which would definitely change the appearance.
> 
> Just wondering what the Beretta world thinks about modifying an already excellent and rather desirable weapon?


As long as you keep the Wilson documentation I don't think you'd detract too much from the gun.


----------



## carlnm45 (Apr 22, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> As long as you keep the Wilson documentation I don't think you'd detract too much from the gun.


Thanks again, I appreciate your response and I do keep all the records of work done to my weapons. I know the work Wilson does is top notch and would have purchased the Beretta he massages except not being on the CA DOJJ roster it cannot be brought into this state.

Again, thanks for your input. I am really impressed with what I have seen on this website especially in the Gunsmith section re technical questions.

Carl


----------

